# English Speaking lawyer in Granada



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

Kathy and I are planning to move to Granada from the US. We are looking for information and experiences, good or otherwise, with English speaking lawyers in Granada. We both have a little Spanish language but feel legal assistance from a Spanish lawyer would be advisable for purchasing a house.

I should add that Kathy is currently working on establishing EU citizenship (Greek) which should be in place by the end of this year.

Any input appreciated.


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

Randy&Kathy said:


> Kathy and I are planning to move to Granada from the US. We are looking for information and experiences, good or otherwise, with English speaking lawyers in Granada. We both have a little Spanish language but feel legal assistance from a Spanish lawyer would be advisable for purchasing a house.
> 
> I should add that Kathy is currently working on establishing EU citizenship (Greek) which should be in place by the end of this year.
> 
> Any input appreciated.


We used Nacho for our purchase - he came recommended and was really great for our needs. Good Luck!

Ignacio J. Barcelona
Telf: +34 958 521 064 Fax: +34 958 521 208
[email protected]
C/Reyes Católicos, 61 4º
18010 –Granada.-


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry, dupe - internet latency....


----------



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

mtantill said:


> We used Nacho for our purchase - he came recommended and was really great for our needs. Good Luck!
> 
> Ignacio J. Barcelona
> Telf: +34 958 521 064 Fax: +34 958 521 208
> ...


Thank you so much for the information, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## the harridan (Feb 25, 2019)

mtantill said:


> We used Nacho for our purchase - he came recommended and was really great for our needs. Good Luck!
> 
> Ignacio J. Barcelona
> Telf: +34 958 521 064 Fax: +34 958 521 208
> ...



We have also had dealings with Nacho, very charming guy with good English. Actually he was our buyer's solicitor, not ours, but there was a bit of bureaucracy to fix and we had a bit more involvement with him than we otherwise would have. I think he is probably as good as any other solicitor - his specialism is in another area I believe but he handles conveyancing as well - as with any transaction of this nature bear in mind that the only people who have your best interests at heart are you, so check things carefully yourself as far as you are able and ask questions if you're not sure about anything.


----------



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you. We appreciate all feedback/information so we can research and make contact before our next trip.


----------

